# Transmission whine while downshifting



## slimy_turtles (Feb 7, 2015)

So I did some searching for my specific issue with no luck.

I have a 2012 Cruze 1lt manual. I am covered under warranty yet. ~57000 miles. 

This just started last night. I'm noticing a whine/slight grind in the transmission during downshifting into 2nd from 3rd. The noise goes away when the clutch is fully engaged and fully disengaged. It only happens while I'm releasing the clutch into second. Anyone have any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

get it checked if its still under warranty. if im not mistaken, i believe most of the transmission is not servicible, which means there is not much they can do to they transmission internally, if they determine its in the transmission they just replace it.


----------



## slimy_turtles (Feb 7, 2015)

That's my plan. I was just curious if anyone knew what my issue might be.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I had a whine any gear all speeds and they were gonna pop it open to look and see if they could find out what broke. GM said don't bother, just replace.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Same year with 52k on it. Just for grins stay in second up to about 3k rpms and let off the gas and let it coast. You will probably hear it then too. Mines doing the same thing, doesn't matter if the clutch is released or engaged though, still whines. Definitely taking it to the dealer when I get a chance. Changed the fluid out and no change either.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lonewolf04 said:


> Same year with 52k on it. Just for grins stay in second up to about 3k rpms and let off the gas and let it coast. You will probably hear it then too. Mines doing the same thing, doesn't matter if the clutch is released or engaged though, still whines. Definitely taking it to the dealer when I get a chance. Changed the fluid out and no change either.


Good afternoon lonewolf04,

I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing the transmission whining on your Cruze. When you're ready to take it into your dealership, please let me know and I'd be happy to assist you in setting up a service appointment.

Best, 

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> lonewolf04 said:
> 
> 
> > Same year with 52k on it. Just for grins stay in second up to about 3k rpms and let off the gas and let it coast. You will probably hear it then too. Mines doing the same thing, doesn't matter if the clutch is released or engaged though, still whines. Definitely taking it to the dealer when I get a chance. Changed the fluid out and no change either.
> ...


Thanks. Took it to Al Serra in Grand Blanc, MI this morning and a new trans is in order.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lonewolf04 said:


> Thanks. Took it to Al Serra in Grand Blanc, MI this morning and a new trans is in order.



Hi lonewolf04,

I am happy to hear that you are currently working with the dealership. However, if you need any additional assistance please feel free to send us a private message. We are always here to help!

Best,

Cristina Y,
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

